# Need a place to camp and fish for Perch and eyes in Michigan



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good lake in Michigan to fish this spring and summer for perch and eyes. I have a fifth wheel so I need a place with a campground. THanks in advance for any info. you can give. I have heard long lake might be good.


----------



## ChappyS (Aug 23, 2006)

Brevoort lake just on the other side of the mackinac brdige is great for walleye and perch in may and june and gogebic is the next best thing to canada. Both have campsites for fifth wheels.


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Houghton Lake. Central Mich. 'Eyes, perch and Pike. 'Eyes/pike on cranks, ie shad raps & rip shads, hot n tots, crawler harnesses either boards or BB. Perch, caught accidently while fishing for 'eyes on harnesses.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Never been there, but a trusted friend/guide calls it his "go to" for 'eyes.

The UP is beautiful!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you want to head as far as Gogebic than I third it. Never fished Gogebic myself but know others that love it. I have been through there a few times and the entire Gogebic region of the UP is beautiful. Once you are in the UP your camping and fishings prospects are almost unlimited. You can go just about anywhere up there and find outstanding state and private camping facilities and just about any kind of fresh water species you might want to target. If you go in the spring bring your mosquito repellent.


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

*Gogebic, again*....

I have only fished it in November while deer hunting but I am sure that you will have a great time there and catch fish its known for its big perch and lots of walleyes. There are a lot of cabins/lodges for rent on the lake I would recommend Nine Pines or Gogebic Lodge(they have cabins also). There are a couple of campgrounds with a launch one is a State Park and the other is a County Park. I know you can reserve online for the State Park not sure about reserving the county on line but both are very nice campgrounds you will not be disappointed.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Gogebic is one of my favorites, but it's a pretty good haul. Closer in the UP are Breevort & the St. Mary's River. I have done extremely well in St Mary's for eyes, SM bass, pike, & perch ; Breevort eyes & perch.
In the lower penisula Otsego Lake near Gaylord is a pretty decent lake & it's much closer.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I will go to the boat show in Columbus next weekend and see if there is anyone there from one of the Michigan resorts up on the UP.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been looking at the U.P. for a summer fishing trip also. I've read on some of the Michigan fishing forums that alot of them recommend Lake Michigamme. I just started doing some research on it myself and it looks like a very interesting area. I think it is only about an hour or so from Lake Gogebic. I'll update later on any info I find.

My sons and I went to South Manistique Lake in the U.P. last summer and did really well on the bluegills, however the walleye and perch fishing was very slow.

TheBigE22


----------



## Turfwrench (Jan 4, 2010)

There are several good lakes to fish here in Michigan. A lot would depend on how far you are looking to travel. Also are you looking for more populated areas or looking for the wilderness type lakes that you can get away from everybody. There is also superb walleye fishing in Saginaw Bay and Bay De Noc in the the Upper Penisula also has a great reputation. Lake Gogebic has been well known for many years as a great walleye lake and also boast a great perch fishery. Hodenpyle dam is another great getaway spot in Mesick that has ample walleyes, perch, crappies, pike, etc. There is also lakeshore camping there. I guess some of the choices would be limited by boat size. 

Let me know your requirements and maybe I can put you on to an area you would be happy with.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a small 15 foot boat with a 10 horse motor. I pull this behind my fifth wheel. Or I could rent a cabin in camp grounds are not near the good fishing. I would really like to go to a lake with good perch fishing that has some walleyes to. We don't fish for pike or bass.


----------



## Turfwrench (Jan 4, 2010)

Mullet lake may be what you are looking for. It is located in the northern lower peninsula in Cheboygan County. It has a great reputation for its perch fishery. A co-worker of mine has family there and fishes there a few times a year. As a matter of fact he will be up there this weekend to do some ice fishing, specifically for perch. Will let ya know how he did. His FIL fishes it often.


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

T-180 said:


> Gogebic is one of my favorites, but it's a pretty good haul. Closer in the UP are Breevort & the St. Mary's River. I have done extremely well in St Mary's for eyes, SM bass, pike, & perch ; Breevort eyes & perch.
> In the lower penisula Otsego Lake near Gaylord is a pretty decent lake & it's much closer.


T-180,

I used to fish the east side of Sugar Island from Musky Bay on up to Lake George. Have you been up in that area and is the fishing still good? I know the PWT had some tournaments there that proved the walleye fishing is fantastic, but the last few times I was there (probably been ten years now), most of the other fishing had gotten kind of poor. Very few pike worth catching and not nearly the numbers of smallmouth.

Just curious on a recent report. I always loved the area, but now do most of my pike and walleye fishing way up in Canada.

IMBOW


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I never made it to the Columbus show this weekend. All the snow we got down here I didn't get my lane plowed until Thursday and that put me behind for the week. Now they are calling for 5 to 9 inches more tomorrow so I will be snowed in again. Can't wait for spring. Turfwrench let me know how your coworked did up at Mullet lake this weekend.


----------



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wally Diver said:


> Can anyone recommend a good lake in Michigan to fish this spring and summer for perch and eyes. I have a fifth wheel so I need a place with a campground. THanks in advance for any info. you can give. I have heard long lake might be good.


As an FYI, there are two Long Lakes in MI. My aunt & uncle live on Lake Lake near Alpena. Its a nice lake with walleye fishing making a good comeback. They have had a horrible problem with Cormorants (sp) eating all the fry but have employed an aggressive harassment program to chase them away. I'm not sure where the other one is; just know it exists.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

What about Les Cheneaux Landing on the UP it sets on lake Huron and I hear its good fishing for perch and walleyes. They have cabins that rent for $585.00 a week. Can anyone confirm the fishing there?


----------



## Turfwrench (Jan 4, 2010)

My co-worker made it up fishing Mullet. He only got to fish a shot time but ended up with 30 or so nice perch. Overall he was pleased with the fishing but wished he had more time.


----------



## Turfwrench (Jan 4, 2010)

I have not fished Les Cheneaux area but another area to consider is Munuscong Bay area. Very good eye fishing with that wilderness setting.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

